# New betta won't eat



## Kathie (Feb 19, 2005)

Hello everyone. I have a new male betta in a 5 gallon tank. I brought him home three days ago and he hasn't eaten anything. I will readily admit I should have done more research, especially after reading some postings here. I have no heater (was told that I can't use one with a plastic tank but I wouldn't need it anyway) no thermometer (they can live in 64 degree water and up) no water testing kit (just let the water sit overnight and use the water conditioner). Could any and all of these reasons be why my fish is not eating? He hangs out behind the filter or at the surface of the water. Please, whatever I need to do or buy I will.


----------



## mikemensch2007 (Feb 24, 2005)

is he all alone in the five gallon tank...... because if he is he could be depressed and need a few friends, like guppies or neons... and also if he is not eating what was he fed before you got him(are you feeding hime the same) because if you are not it might take a while for him to eat a different food...











http://www.mikeswebdesigning.com/fish


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

I'd be careful about putting other fish with Bettas. It might seem like a good idea to let him have company, but there's a few problems.
Bettas are known to pick on other fish, especially fancy ones (maybe they're mistaking them for an odd looking other male Betta?). The only exception to this, that I know of, is my Betta was the one getting nipped at by everybody else! My Molly would chase him, and my guppies would actually nip/nibble on his tail-fin.

Secondly, if you only have a five gallon tank, I think all you can fit in it, is a Betta. Guppies, Mollies and Tetras all need to be in a group of at _least_ three of their own kind... if you go by the "one inch per gallon" rule, that would over-crowd your tank... ending up in bad water, for one thing.
Maybe some ghost shrimp would work...? Plus, they eat stuff out of the gravel, too!

Just my advice, on some of the research I've done about fishies... every situation is different, though.


----------

